# Alguien tiene esquema de un medidor de distancia por ultrasonido?



## ZOH (Abr 30, 2007)

Me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un esquema de un medidor de distancia por ultrasonido implementado con un PIC o algo así. Muchas gracias


----------



## forand (May 1, 2007)

Hola, 
qué modelo es?
Cada sensor de distancias tendrá una conexión diferente. no?


----------



## ZOH (May 1, 2007)

Me refiero a un esquema general en el que se explique como enviar y recibir la señal en dos sensores estandar. Lo que necesito es conocer experiencias de el montaje, pues podría estropear los componentes experimentando con cosas que me parecen lógicas. Muchas gracias por leer este mensaje y espetro me puedan coloaborar.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 2, 2007)

circuitos hay varios busca un poco por internet basicamente todos son iguales, un generador de pulsos de 40khz y un amplificador y contador para conocer la distancia.

En principio la pieza mas  debil son los sensores, lo ideal a si que los compres sueldalos en una placa de circuito impreso ya que segun que modelos "los negros" las patillas son extremadamente fragiles, se despegan en su interior. Antes de soldarlo revisa ya que hay que conocer la distancia minima entre sensores para no tener problemas de saturacion de los amplificador/micro o acoples o resonancias, suelen ser de 4cm o mas...

Hay dos metodos uno para medir distancias y otro volumetrico para seguridad


http://www.epanorama.net/multi.php?search=&keyword=Ultrasonic


----------



## forand (May 2, 2007)

Si tienes ganas de ponerte a hacer tu propio sensor vale.
Pero también te recomiendo que mires alguno que ya esté implementado, hay muchos. Lo mismo te sale más rentable si lo compras a si lo haces tú mismo. Yo sincerame fui a comprar uno, que sólo tuve q acoplar a mi microcontrolador.


----------



## ZOH (May 2, 2007)

Forand, me gustaría saber con que referencias se consiguen los módulos como los que dices, cosa que solo tenga que acoplarlos al microcontrolador . Gracias, y gracias a todos los que me han colaborado


----------



## forand (May 2, 2007)

Supongo a que cuando dices "referencias" quieres decir dónde se obtienen. Si no es así explicate. Mira en la página de http://www.microcontroladores.com. y busca el srf04,srf05,srf235,srf08,..... Yo usé el SRF05, va bastante bien y es de los más baratos. El SRF08 y SRF235 se conectan mediante I2C, a mí me parecen más sencillos y manejables el 04 y 05. Aunque creo q el srf04 no lo fabrican.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 2, 2007)

http://www.superrobotica.com/Sensores.htm


----------



## forand (May 2, 2007)

Es verdad,   no sé en q estaba pensando!!!!!, de superrobotica lo compré yo.

pero si que es verdad que en microcontroladores.com aparece algunos archivos de ayuda de alguno de estos sensores.


----------



## Manson (Mar 13, 2008)

Yo tengo el PicBot-1 y el otro dia cogí un SRF05 para probar. La conexión se me complico algo, pero soy incapaz de saber como hago para enviar el dispado x un Pin, y recibirlo por el mismo. ¿Tendría que cambiar la configuración E/S despues del disparo? Estoy perdido, si teneis algo orientativo lo agradecería muchisimo. Suelo programar coc MPLAB, pero no os corteis si teneis algo en C  no me vendría mal repasar. jejeje
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## microtronic (Mar 13, 2008)

este sensor PING))) " http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/acc/28015-PING-v1.3.pdf " tambien es muy bueno..


----------



## ToRtUgOxX (May 3, 2008)

perdon por revivir el tema. es q use buscar y esto es lo unico q encontre con el sensor SRF05. 
alguien sabe donde lo puedo conseguir en la argentina? gracias.


----------



## marinoalejandro (Dic 1, 2008)

alguien sabe donde se pueden comprar los sensores de ultrasonido srf05 o srf04 en argentina?


----------



## Manonline (Dic 1, 2008)

en mar del plata...

busca parallax mar del plata en google

salu2,
mano.


----------



## marinoalejandro (Dic 1, 2008)

muchisimas gracias 

te debo una


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 1, 2008)

http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.com/Proyectos_AUX_SRF04.php Proyecto de medidor de distancias por ultrasonido

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/medidor-distancias-ultrasonido-14617/ fabricación de un SRFO4 clonico


----------



## asherar (Dic 2, 2008)

marinoalejandro dijo:
			
		

> alguien sabe donde se pueden comprar los sensores de ultrasonido srf05 o srf04 en argentina?


Si no conseguís fijate si te sirve este. 
http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/PAG46.html


----------



## electrik77 (Nov 9, 2009)

ZOH dijo:


> Me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un esquema de un medidor de distancia por ultrasonido implementado con un PIC o algo así. Muchas gracias



Mira en este TOPICO_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/218414/ _ahí hay varios circuitos.  Salu2


----------

